# DT vs Sapim vs Wheelsmith



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

About to order spokes for a couple of builds.
Which are nicer and why?
These are for cross builds in case it matters.
Nipples will match manufacturer of spokes.
Looking at standard 14-15-14 db spokes with brass nipples.

Price is a concern and it appears Wheelsmiths are the cheapest but not by much.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Too close to bother about.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Wheelsmith are not 14/15G; they are 14/15.5G which makes the middle 1.7mm thick instead of 1.8mm.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The only issue I've had worth mentioning is with the black finish on Sapim Race spokes. I didn't have the problem with Lasers (not the gauge you are looking for). If you want black, get DT or the DB14. The DB14 is a slightly lighter gauge as valley mentioned, but I really like those spokes.

-Eric


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I have found the Sapim thread/nipple combo to be silky smooth, better than DT or Wheelsmith. 

After you are done with the build this won't make a lick of difference.


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

I am rocking the DB14's on a couple of sets of mtb 29er wheels and have not had any problems at all with them.
G


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

I am rocking the DB14's on a couple of sets of mtb 29er wheels and have not had any problems at all with them.
G


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

Sapim nipples are self aligning. That means there’s almost no friction between the nipple and the rim.
And that means you can put more tension on the spokes witch makes a stiffer wheel.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

knakhemel said:


> Sapim nipples are self aligning. That means there’s almost no friction between the nipple and the rim.
> And that means you can put more tension on the spokes witch makes a stiffer wheel.


Do you mean that you're unable to properly tension the wheel using any other nipples? How much tension do you believe is optimal, or did you just read too much Sapim marketing copy?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

knakhemel said:


> Sapim nipples are self aligning. That means theres almost no friction between the nipple and the rim.
> And that means you can put more tension on the spokes witch makes a stiffer wheel.


With modern stainless steel spokes tension is entirely limited by rim strength - either where you exceed its elastic limit or where increased mean stress is going to lead to fatigue cracks around the spokes before the rim's braking surfaces wear out.

You can get there just fine with conventional nipples, especially when you lubricate their interface with the rim which should be part of everyone's wheel building process.


----------

